# طرق توصيل الانابيب



## الاسطى محمد (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

هل من الممكن ان نعرف طرق و صل الابيب ببعضها دون ان نوقف جريان المائع؟ اي انني اريد ان اعرف كم طريقة يمك ان تستعمل بدون طريقة hot tapping


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 أبريل 2012)

نرفق مواصفات معهد البترولي الأمريكي رقم api 2201 والخاص بإجراءات hot tapping


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام
hot tap animation
http://www.teamindustrialservices.com/pigging_wye_animation.htm
http://www.statsgroup.com/PipelineIsolation/BISEP.html
http://www.adsenv.com/default.aspx?id=295
http://www.furmanite.com/services/hot-tapping/hot-taps-services
http://www.isco-pipe.com/resource-center/animations.aspx
وفقكم الله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 أبريل 2012)

رائع أخي محمد جميع الروابط رائعة ولها فائدة كبيرة لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خيراً ..


----------



## محمد الاكرم (4 أبريل 2012)

السلام
شكرا لك اختي رمزة وجزاك خيرا على جهودك القيمة
لك رابط قيم
http://www.4shared.com/folder/C8jpmgtI/hot_tapping.html
وفقك الله


----------



## الاسطى محمد (5 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم شباب على المجهود الطيب سالا الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سعودي سوري حر (5 أبريل 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ali_sgc (10 أبريل 2012)

thanks


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

